# Computer Graphic



## aribolt (Aug 31, 2006)

To all the Gurus out there!
I just purchased the EPSON STYLUS 2400 having in mind to print big size 11x17 T-Shirt when I noticed that this printer makes no mention to transfer paper compatibility of this size or any other size. Can this printer make T-Shirts or should I return it and buy anoher Ink-Jet T-Shirt making printer?.
Waiting for suggestions.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think most printers will actually specify if they work well with t-shirt transfers, since that's such a niche use. If it wasn't equipped to work with pigmented inks (Durabrite) then it may not be a good choice.

You might want to read through this thread, it covers a lot of Epson printer info:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2724


----------



## aribolt (Aug 31, 2006)

Twinge said:


> I don't think most printers will actually specify if they work well with t-shirt transfers, since that's such a niche use. If it wasn't equipped to work with pigmented inks (Durabrite) then it may not be a good choice.
> 
> You might want to read through this thread, it covers a lot of Epson printer info:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2724


 Ok Twinge,
Thank you for the information. I will check that link you sent me right now. Good lookin'out. Frantz


----------

